# Rack and pinion or lower knuckle



## nulty_23 (May 17, 2012)

i have a 03 altimia with 120k miles and yesterday it started to turn hard. it goes about a 1/4 turn easy then hard, and easy again there are no leaks and power steering fluid is full relpaced the pump about 8 months ago any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nulty_23 (May 17, 2012)

could it br the power steering pump again last time it went out it was making whining and grinding nosies


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually when you get the "easy--hard--easy" steering, it's the valving inside the rack & pinion assy. If a pump fails, it's usually noisy and/or the steering effort is hard all the time. Only way to be 100% sure would be to install a P/S pressure gauge to test the pump output pressure.


----------



## ANTUNES14 (May 17, 2012)

you will be looking at a lower steering shaft very common on those vehicles part number right from nissan is a 48080-8J000.


----------

